# Language exam for non-EU expat in Portugal



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm an American living in Lisbon for almost 5 years on a residence visa (residencia.) As I understand it, I will need to take a language exam this year to obtain a new status (followed by applying for citizenship next year.)

Does anyone have any information about this language exam, or how to obtain a certificate from a school that will allow me to avoid taking the exam?

Any information about the process, including applying for citizenship next year would help. I am anticipating no significant obstacles in obtaining citizenship, so please offer your opinion if you think otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello, We too have looked into the language test option for permanent residency. We just confirmed with the SEF, that after we have lived here 5 years, we can take the test, which we then submit to the SEF, with application and fees, to obtain a 5 year permanent residency card. And, after 6 years, with permanent residency status we can then apply for citizenship, if we want to. I did find this website which lists several testing locations, and information regarding the test itself, which I found helpful. The SEF told us, that when the time comes to take the test, they will assist us with further details of testing requirements, if needed. http://caple.letras.ulisboa.pt/pages/view/11


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you! That's very helpful.

I have no idea how difficult the A2 test will be, but I'm concerned. I am studying hard now, but haven't learned very much Portuguese since I've been in Lisbon.

Did they happen to mention what happens if you don't pass the test in time for your 5 year anniversary? Do you lose your residence status and have to leave the country?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

If you google ciple A2 test examples, you can see previous exams. It is our understanding, if you don't pass the language test, you just keep renewing the 2 year card.


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Portuguese lesson on a Winter's Eve 
(Dedicated to Jose and next up in Portuguese!)

By the fire warm we sit here tonight
Listening to crackling wood, watching embers bright
- the mountain tops with snow transform -
the winter outside is a howling storm.

Then, suddenly they were there -
a bevvy of muses fair:
one with a harp with winds for strings,
one with lutes for hair,
another with fluting flair, 
and one with the sweetest voice that sings!

To the muses' music we listen
enraptured, with eyes that glisten;
contented by the warmth of the fire
there was nothing else left to desire.

Not a word is spoken -
Not a rule of grammar broken -
Not an irregular verb is listed -
Not a tongue is twisted.

Then they were gone, as suddenly as they came,
leaving behind just the flickering flame 
and us to wonder - will it be?
Will Portuguese be easy to learn -
for her, for him, for me?

VV


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Update:

I'm about to apply for the long term status, but I am not sure what documents I will need. Anyone know?

Also, I can't seem to make an appointment for SEF in Lisbon. They have removed Lisbon from the dropdown on the SEF site and calls just stay on hold for half an hour. Been like this for a week. I went in to a SEF location and they just told me to keep calling. But my card is about to expire.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.imigrante.pt/PagesEN/DocumentosNecessarios/ConcessaoAR/21Art80.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.imigrante.pt/PagesEN/Default.aspx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Wonderful! Thank you! Any idea what this is?

"Document proving the applicant’s tax situation"

I haven't filed taxes since I've been in Portugal. Haven't had income and didn't think I needed to.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We were told even if no income, taxes need to be filed yearly, you just owe nothing... also, you do not need to be registered with social security, if you have private health insurance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Portugal does tax world wide income as the US does, due to tax treaty, some non Portugal income is not taxable here, some is......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, that helps. Sounds like I need an accountant.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

To be sure for your situation, before you pay an accountant, ask SEF. I can only speak for my situation. Good luck! Did you take the language exam yet? How was it? We have a friend who took it, and found it difficult....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinTX (Sep 10, 2011)

I am scheduled to take the language exam in a couple of weeks. I will probably not pass, if I'm being honest. Taking the example tests leaves me... not confident.

Does anyone know if you need the 5 year long term visa before you get citizenship? Or can you just continue with the short term visa and go straight to citizenship at the sixth year? What is the purpose of getting the 5 year visa? I understood that it was a necessary intermediate step, but someone just told me it's not. I'm not sure who to believe really.


----------

